# Florida panther tracks



## bgreen (Jul 29, 2013)

I know I am going to get lots of grief about this but I got pics of a female panther (notice I didn't say black panther) and 2 cub tracks yesterday on our farm.  The three of them walked down the road for about 300 yards after the rain on Saturday night.  I looked online and confirmed the tracks this morning.  Based on the size (2 1/2 inches wide and long) the absence of nail prints, and the spacing of the tracks confirms the ID.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 29, 2013)

That from Bullock County?


----------



## humdandy (Jul 29, 2013)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> That from Bullock County?



Bulloch County, my Georgia History professor would call that heresy.

That is not a panther track.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2013)

In all seriousness, that is 100% a dog track. X-shaped center and nail marks. It's not a cat.


----------



## wareagle700 (Jul 29, 2013)

Where in Bulloch County?


----------



## bgreen (Jul 29, 2013)

There are no nail tracks at all. I looked carefully in the tracks and no nails were visible even in the softer deep spots. No it's not Bulloch county


----------



## bgreen (Jul 29, 2013)

The center is not x shaped. It is more triangular and rounded in the back


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 29, 2013)

bgreen said:


> There are no nail tracks at all. I looked carefully in the tracks and no nails were visible even in the softer deep spots. No it's not Bulloch county



Pic with the chapstick at the base of the track shows a nail on the left side.  Also, not all dogs register claws in shallow dirt.  That is a canine track based on the main pad.  Cat's pad is much larger when compared to overall track size.


----------



## humdandy (Jul 30, 2013)

bgreen said:


> There are no nail tracks at all. I looked carefully in the tracks and no nails were visible even in the softer deep spots. No it's not Bulloch county



Dog had his nails recently clipped, check with your neighbors.

They have fancy dogs in Soperton.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I agree that the pad ratios are wrong & there is a hint of nail marks.  It'd be cool if we were wrong about it being a dog though...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 6, 2013)

I have actually seen one twice in my life time it was awsome


----------

